# Interested To Lean About These Pocket Watches



## Sp!ke (Feb 20, 2008)

These watches are all in the family and no one seems to know much about them so I thought I'd see if any resident experts here can assist.

I love the blue on this one and yes they appear to be real diamonds inset into the back. I'm just guessing that this one is the pick of the bunch.




























Another with what appears to be enamel, the detail is very impressive.


----------



## Sp!ke (Feb 20, 2008)

The third one looks a lot newer, nice simple design though.



















The last I think is quite common but nice to see one still in its original box more or less unmarked.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

All the watches in the first posting are women's pendant-watches. All from the mid-1800s I think.

The watch in the second posting looks early 20th century. Man's pocketwatch, obviously.

I can't tell you anything about the last watch, although I have seen examples of that kind before.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

what a superb set of watches (and very valuable too)

The first one appears to be a 18ct gold and enamel ladies fob watch, in excellent condition with the added bonus of a matching chain

The second has the bow fastening and could be worn either way around.

The last one is a Movado purse watch in excellent condition

I'm jealous 

Chris


----------



## Sp!ke (Feb 20, 2008)

The first one is the one that really grabs me. The blue iridescence is simply staggering... almost Faberge like.

This is a mobile phone shot so it doesnt highlight it well at all but it still shines. Both of the older womens pocket watches are swiss made, I'd dearly love to find out by whom.


----------

